# Internet Explorer can't handle my collection lol



## SerenityRaine (Jun 27, 2009)

Apparently IE can't handle cut n pasting my collection as it kept crashing in all 4 attempts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please excuse the mess of my bathroom. It is in the midst of a major re-organization! 






This is the majority of my MAC collection, I have some  more MAC odds & ends to add later. Plus, some non-MAC.

*Eyeshadows:*
Amber Lights
Antiqued
Bang on Blue
Beauty Burst
Big T
Black Tied
Blue Edge
Carbon
Chrome Yellow
Clarity
Claire De Lune
Clarity
Climate Blue
Club
Cool Heat
Crème de Violet
Crystal Avalanche
Electra
Electric Eel
Expensive Pink
Eyepopping
Fab & Flashy
Firespot
Freshwater
Going Bananas
Gleam
Greensmoke
Gulf Stream
Humid
Illegal Cargo
In Living Pink
Iris Print
Jewel Blue
Lavender Sky
Lime
Magnetic Fields
Mothbrown
Moon’s Reflection
Neutral Pink
Newly Minted
Parfait Amour
Patina
Passionate
Peppier
Pink Freeze
Plum Dressing
Remotely Grey
Rich Flesh
Romping
Rose Blanc
Saddle
Saturnal
Seedling
Shore Leave
Solar White
Stars N’ Rockets
Steamy
Sunsplosion
Swimming
Tilt
Trax
Warm Chill
Water Nymph
Wondergrass

*Eyeliners:*
Minted
Smoothblue
Blackfunk/Pop Blue 
Fab Orchid/Dash Lily
Blacktrack

*Pigments:*
Blue
Blue Brown
Circa Plum
Deep Blue Green
Entremauve
Goldenaire
Golden Olive
Golder's Green
Helium
Jardin Aires
Landscape Green
Mutiny
Pink Bronze
Provence
Rose
Rose Gold 
Steel Blue
Teal
White Gold
*Curiostease Pigments x 5 - Warm

*Glitter:*
Jewelmarine
Reflects Blackened Red
Reflects Pearl
Turquoise

*Glitter Eyeliner:*
Peacocky
Divine Lime

*Quads:*
*Pandamonium Quad
*Smoking Eyes

*LE Palettes:*
*Heatherette Trio  1
*Intriguing Scarlett
*Royal Assets: 6 Smokey Eyes
*Suedette: 6 Intense Eyes

*Lipsticks:*
3N
4N
Brave New Bronze
Blast O’ Blue
Crème de la Femme
Fashionably Fuschia
Flowerplay
Fun N’ Sexy
High Top
Lollipop Loving
Orchidazzle
Out to Shock
Overrich
Plum Dandy
Plumful
Pomposity
Propogate
Purple Rite
Sweetie
Up Note
Up the Amp
Violetta
Vivacious

*Slimshines:*
Bare
Tropic Glow

*DazzleGlasses:*
Bare Necessity
Steppin’ Out

*Lipgelees:*
Mega
Lil’ Sizzler
She-boom!
Sugar Shock

*Lipglasses:*
1N
3N
Crescent
Ensign
Fierce & Fabulous
First Bloom
Flowerosophy
Gold Rebel
Love Knot
Palatial x 9
Perky
Prize Shine
Magnetique
Sweet Temptation
Soft & Slow
Totally It
Touchpoint
White Magic
Young Spark


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice collection. I like how neat your lippies and glosses are. You're better than me - I'd never have the patience to type out every single shade name I own! Never! *shudder* LOL


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks! My friend decided that my domain was her summer project. lol. The girl is a trooper & a organizing queen. 

I decided to type everything out here so I can keep track of my collection & prevent getting dupes. I used to remember all the names by heart but I started to forget after having soo many depotted.


----------



## bellovesmac (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 27, 2009)

Good idea. I keep a spreadsheet of my entire collection. It's really handy.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow! You have an amazing collection! I write my stuff down in my notebook to keep track of what I have.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jun 28, 2009)

wow i'm loving the clear plastic storage things. where did you get them?


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 28, 2009)

nice collection


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAtFirstSight* 

 
_wow i'm loving the clear plastic storage things. where did you get them?_

 
The one from the left was from the Container Store. The one in the center with the lid I got from Linens N' Things. This one is definitely one of the best I've seen out there. About damn time that they start making more cosmetic storage! I have a few more that aren't pictured. I think I saw Ulta had some nice ones.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 2, 2009)

very nice collection and i like the containers also


----------



## beautylush (May 9, 2010)

I love itt!!!

_Send me your samples!  (just kidding, unless you want to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


'Some people spend their whole life trying to find something they love. I  already found mine. Makeup.'_


----------



## gemmel06 (May 11, 2010)

Nice collection


----------



## munchkin86 (Jun 7, 2010)

I love your organizers!


----------

